# Topics > Applications >  Need app developers

## Rikardsson

Greetings,
Currently, I'm looking for app developers for my project but, unfortunately, I lack any experience in hiring software professionals. I would like to hear any advice on the basics, cost, places for looking, etc. Is there any guide or material on that topic? I'll be grateful for anything.
Thanks.

----------


## thugsforlife

Hi, I'd recommend reading this article: vironit.com/how-to-hire-an-app-developer It'll provide you the basics of establishing the development team.

----------

